# check engine lite



## aprilannette (Nov 25, 2004)

yesterday my husband changed the starter motor in his 98 altima gxe... he is a good man at those things but now there is an electronic problem that he is not so good at... changing the starter he removed the air filter box and intake thingy and unpluged a couple of little hoses and three cannon plugs and changed the starter... the starter works and all now but the check engine soon lite is now on and it was not before... the car has 118,000 miles and runs extremely well... he rechecked every thing and it is all hooked up and no extra parts this time were left over... will resetting the ecu help ?? but one big problem is evident .... we dont know where the ecu is located... can some one please help and give us an idea of what to do short of taking it to the dealer and just having him reset the computer for an out rageous fee......thank you april annette


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Just unplug battery for 24 hours and the ECU will reset.


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> Just unplug battery for 24 hours and the ECU will reset.


LoL just drive it with the check engine light on, it should come off in a while of the car being drove. It happend to me while i changed the resistor on the battery of my 02 altima. After a while of driving the car when it see there is no faults it shut off.


----------



## aprilannette (Nov 25, 2004)

*engine lite*

thank you dear it did just that thank you so much.....


----------

